# calling all integra 810 owners....



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

we have had our 810 ebl two days now and haven't slept in it yet and have a bit of a query.... what is the best way to get up on the drop down bed? we have no ladder and are not looking forward to clambering over the seats etc... should there be a ladder? if so, where can we get one from?

Seagull.....


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Seagull 

Have you checked in the cavenous lockers. We suddenly discovered the ladder in ours after having it for a couple of weeks.

stew


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

hi Stew.... you have answered half the question for us now then.... at least we know that there should be one.... the people we bought it from told us that there wasn't one with the van... where can we get one from?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

here

just type in ladder to the search

stew


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks guys.... agree it is low but still looks like a bit of a clamber up to get in bed.... no sure mrs seagull (hannah29) will appreciate it when i try to get back to the colder side after a nocturnal visit to the little boys room....


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We don't have one, or the need for one either, the front bed drops down very low to facilitate easy access? :?


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Seagull,we a 690hb we have a ladder but never use it.The bed comes down low enough to get in without too much trouble.Try getting in backwards & ease yourself up on the arm of the passenger seat.
Easy  

Gary


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mr & Mrs Seagull,

we had a similar problem with the rear bed on our Hymervan, although it came supplied with a ladder we found it a bit bulky and difficult to store away so we got one of these......










http://www.lakelandlimited.co.uk/product.aspx/!5591

Easier to store and just the right height for getting into bed and in true m/home tradition it comes in handy for lots of other uses.

pete.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

just to let you all know we have just returned from our first week away in our new van and managed the climb up to the bed quite easily.....seagull slept solidly every night and so did i until the baby woke up!!!!! having slept in a hymer drop down bed before we knew how comfy these style beds are and the euramobil didn't let us down....this van is the best we have had and works brilliantly for our family with the twin beds at the back for the girls....we have a few niggles we need to sort so i am sure you will hear from one of us again soon!!!!!!

hannah29 and seagull x


----------

